# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum > [Question] eFiling: How to fill in "Current retirement annuity fund contributions"

## Cyclone

Hi,

How do I complete the line item "Current retirement annuity fund contributions" under the "Retirement and Income Protection Contributions"?

When I click in the area to fill in the values, the following message apears:

"Please ensure that the amount entered is the total amount in respect of all policies that you yourself will derive benefit from, including the amount represented on your employees' tax certificate"

I have the amount from my insurer as it appears on the "Contribution Certificate for Income Tax Purposes". This is the RA I had taken out personally.

But, I cannot seem to find the amount for the RA taken through my employer. There does not seem an item related to the RA on the IRP5.

Where would I obtain this figure from?

Thanking you in advance.....

----------


## geraldenek

which codes appears on the deduction part of your IRP5 certificate?

----------


## Cyclone

Hi ...

I have just one item with the code 4005 under deductions. The total deductions is the same amount with the code 4497

----------


## dellatjie

Cyclone,

If your employer did not make any contributions, you should put the full amount as on your certificate under the "Retirement and income protection" section, next to code 4006. |the fact that the message "Please ensure that the amount entered is the total amount in respect of all policies that you yourself will derive benefit from, including the amount represented on your employees' tax certificate" appears, will not prevent you from typing in the amount as on your tax certificate.

If your employer has contributed, however, the detail of his/her contribution, as well as your contribution should be included on your IRP5.

Hope I am not misunderstanding the facts?

----------


## Ferris Wheel Junkie

Hi.

I know I am digging up an old thread here, but it is the exact issue / question I have.

I have a RA policy through my company, where I contribute 50% and they contribute 50%
This is reflected in 2 places on my IRP5.
Firstly in income received, under source code 3713 (other) For example lets say R15000. (I understand this to be their contribution)
Under deductions there is an amount under source code 4006 (retirement) for double the value, so R30000 in this case. (This is the total, my contribution and their contribution.)

Now I also have a RA which I took out privately. Lets say my tax certificate from Liberty shows I have an annual contribution of R20000, (source code 4006) Which I pay monthly off my bank account.

In this item on my tax return *"Current retirement annuity fund contributions"* I get the message _"Please ensure that the amount entered is the total amount in respect of all policies that you yourself will derive benefit from, including the amount represented on your employees' tax certificate"_ 

I am unsure on what to put in this item. I think it could be 3 options.

1. I enter in my own contribution (R20000) from my private RA
2. I enter the total contribution (R20000 + R30000) from my private RA + company contribution and my contribution to the policy through my company)
3. I enter just my contributions (R20000 + R15000) my private RA + my contribution to company RA policy.

I don't really think it is number 3, but I am torn between option 1 and 2. From the description when you click in the box, I think it is option 2. But i don't want to do the wrong thing and get nailed down the line for "double claiming" because the 4006 item on my IRP5 is already taken into consideration.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

----------

